# The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

						Henry Cavill, auch besser bekannt als Geralt von Riva in der aktuellen Netflix-Adaption, spricht in einem Interview erstmals über sein bevorzugtes Gaming-Setup sowie über seine Lieblingsspiele. Mit dabei sind neben The Witcher auch Overwatch und World of Warcraft, über das er in einem anderen Interview bereits gesprochen hatte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*


----------



## SicariousG (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

I read many articles from PCGH online, find them always interesting and up-to-date! You, however made a small mistake in this article! You wrote: ". . . interessiert sich der amerikanische Schauspieler . . . " Henry Cavill is actually a British actor! Otherwise a good article!


----------



## Roterfred (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*



SicariousG schrieb:


> I read many articles from PCGH online, find them always interesting and up-to-date! You, however made a small mistake in this article! You wrote: ". . . interessiert sich der amerikanische Schauspieler . . . " Henry Cavill is actually a British actor! Otherwise a good article!



Und warum kann man das nicht auf Deutsch schreiben?


----------



## xxRathalos (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

Er spielt außerdem Total War: Warhammer 2  hab ich auch selbst hunderte Stunden drin.

Henry Cavill: Gaming is much more fun than going out  | British GQ

mfg Ratha


----------



## Standeck (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

Cooler Typ.


----------



## Terracresta (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

Mit dem Statement "Gaming is much more fun then going out" hat er so recht. Kann auch Partys und anderen Saufgelagen nichts abgewinnen.



Roterfred schrieb:


> Und warum kann man das nicht auf Deutsch schreiben?



Because he can!


----------



## MXDoener (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Henry Cavill spricht über seine Lieblingsspiele*

"Wenn ich anderen beim Spielen zuschaue, verschwende ich Spielzeit."

100%ig meine Meinung. Verstehe nicht, warum man sich Twitch oder andere Streaming Sachen gibt, wenn man doch in der Zeit selbst zocken könnte.

Meine Zeit dazu ist so limitiert, da Zock ich lieber selbst.^^


----------

